# rematrix-filter plugin



## Andersama (Feb 2, 2018)

Andersama submitted a new resource:

rematrix-filter plugin - Allows custom mixing of channels, duplicate, mute, swap and reorder channels at will.



> *What for?*
> Allows custom mixing of channels, duplicate, mute, swap channels at will.
> 
> Namely for channel corrections, or extraction of certain channels. EG. fix swapped left / right channels, or to reorder channels to the correct positions for surround sound output.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi,

I'm so glad someone made this. Thank you so much! This may sound a little bit strange but I can't seem to find the filter-should it be appearing under the audio filters menu? I've never installed a non-VST plugin before.


----------



## pkv (Feb 10, 2018)

from the zip, copy the data and obs-plugins folders in rematrix-filter > windows > obs-sudio to :
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio
Then you should have the new entry: rematrix in the audio filters.
Installs fine on my side.


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 10, 2018)

pkv said:


> from the zip, copy the data and obs-plugins folders in rematrix-filter > windows > obs-sudio to :
> C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio
> Then you should have the new entry: rematrix in the audio filters.
> Installs fine on my side.


Yes, I’m pretty sure that’s how I installed the filter. Any ideas as to why it’s not appearing?


----------



## pkv (Feb 10, 2018)

i've installed on release 21.0.0 and 21.0.1 both install and work fine.
Are you on these releases ? If not, update.
You could try a clean install by erasing completely your settings folder in Appdata > Roaming > obs-data


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello again,
I've just done a completely fresh reinstall of 21.0.1 and cleared my settings folder, but the filter still isn't working. Is there a menu in OBS where I can view the currently active plugins?


----------



## Andersama (Feb 11, 2018)

The installed plugins will show up in the drop down list where you add your filters as "Rematrix"

Triple check that the plugin's code (.dll or .so) has been added to your obs's install directory:
.../obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit
and the .ini files have been added to:
.../obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/rematrix-filter/locale/

I made sure to include the folder paths you need so you should be able to copy/paste obs-studio on top of your install and the files should end up in the right place.

Plugins don't immediately appear, they load in .dll when it starts, so make sure you've opened a new window. The code itself should actually be compatible w/ most versions, but I and PKV compiled on version 19 and upwards.

If you still don't have luck, consider posting a log.


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 11, 2018)

Here is my most current log-notice that OBS mentions that the Rematrix module was not loaded:


Spoiler: Log



06:06:22.286: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
06:06:22.286: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
06:06:22.286: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
06:06:22.286: Physical Memory: 16269MB Total, 11254MB Free
06:06:22.286: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 16299 (revision: 192; 64-bit)
06:06:22.286: Running as administrator: false
06:06:22.286: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
06:06:22.286: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
06:06:22.286:     Game DVR: On
06:06:22.288: Sec. Software Status:
06:06:22.289:     Windows Defender Antivirus: enabled (AV)
06:06:22.289:     Windows Firewall: disabled (FW)
06:06:22.289:     Windows Defender Antivirus: enabled (ASW)
06:06:22.290: Portable mode: false
06:06:22.305: OBS 21.0.1 (64bit, windows)
06:06:22.305: ---------------------------------
06:06:22.306: ---------------------------------
06:06:22.306: audio settings reset:
06:06:22.306:     samples per sec: 48000
06:06:22.306:     speakers:        8
06:06:22.307: ---------------------------------
06:06:22.307: Initializing D3D11...
06:06:22.307: Available Video Adapters: 
06:06:22.309:     Adapter 1: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
06:06:22.309:       Dedicated VRAM: 3200368640
06:06:22.309:       Shared VRAM:    4234962944
06:06:22.309:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
06:06:22.309:       output 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
06:06:22.311: Loading up D3D11 on adapter AMD Radeon R9 200 Series (0)
06:06:22.324: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
06:06:22.930: ---------------------------------
06:06:22.930: video settings reset:
06:06:22.930:     base resolution:   1920x1080
06:06:22.930:     output resolution: 1280x720
06:06:22.930:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
06:06:22.930:     fps:               60/1
06:06:22.930:     format:            NV12
06:06:22.931: Audio monitoring device:
06:06:22.931:     name: Default
06:06:22.931:     id: default
06:06:22.931: ---------------------------------
06:06:22.932: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:06:22.937: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
06:06:23.128: [AMF] Version 2.3.1 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.4.0, Runtime: 1.4.6.0, Library: 1;4;6;0;17.50.15.01;201801121635;CL#1503247).
06:06:23.177: [AMF] <Id: 2> Unable to create H265/HEVC encoder, error AMF_NOT_SUPPORTED (code 10)
06:06:23.223: [AMF] <Id: 4> Unable to create H265/HEVC encoder, error AMF_NOT_SUPPORTED (code 10)
06:06:23.223: [AMF] [H265/HEVC] Not supported by any GPU, disabling...
06:06:23.234: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:06:23.234: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:06:23.235: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:06:23.235: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
06:06:23.235: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
06:06:23.238: LoadLibrary failed for 'nvEncodeAPI64.dll': The specified module could not be found.
06:06:23.238:  (126)
06:06:23.520: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/rematrix-filter.dll': The specified module could not be found.
06:06:23.520:  (126)
06:06:23.520: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/rematrix-filter.dll' not loaded
06:06:23.523: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
06:06:23.527: No blackmagic support
06:06:23.636: ---------------------------------
06:06:23.636:   Loaded Modules:
06:06:23.636:     win-wasapi.dll
06:06:23.636:     win-mf.dll
06:06:23.636:     win-dshow.dll
06:06:23.636:     win-decklink.dll
06:06:23.636:     win-capture.dll
06:06:23.636:     vlc-video.dll
06:06:23.636:     text-freetype2.dll
06:06:23.636:     rtmp-services.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-x264.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-vst.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-transitions.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-text.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-qsv11.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-outputs.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-filters.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
06:06:23.636:     obs-browser.dll
06:06:23.636:     image-source.dll
06:06:23.636:     frontend-tools.dll
06:06:23.636:     enc-amf.dll
06:06:23.636:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
06:06:23.636: ---------------------------------
06:06:23.636: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
06:06:23.648: All scene data cleared
06:06:23.648: ------------------------------------------------
06:06:23.873: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (ASUS Essence STX II Audio Device)' initialized
06:06:23.907: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (Yeti Stereo Microphone)' initialized
06:06:23.909: Switched to scene 'Scene'
06:06:23.909: ------------------------------------------------
06:06:23.909: Loaded scenes:
06:06:23.909: - scene 'Scene':
06:06:23.909:     - source: 'Game Capture' (game_capture)
06:06:23.909: ------------------------------------------------
06:06:23.972: adding 64 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 64 milliseconds
06:07:14.106: [Media Source 'test.wav']: settings:
06:07:14.106:     input:                   C:/Users/mypantsfelldown/Desktop/test.wav
06:07:14.106:     input_format:            (null)
06:07:14.106:     is_looping:              no
06:07:14.106:     is_hw_decoding:          yes
06:07:14.106:     is_clear_on_media_end:   yes
06:07:14.106:     restart_on_activate:     yes
06:07:14.106:     close_when_inactive:     no
06:07:14.108: User added source 'test.wav' (ffmpeg_source) to scene 'Scene'
06:07:37.551: User added filter 'VST 2.x Plug-in' (vst_filter) to source 'test.wav'
06:07:43.612: User Removed source 'test.wav' (ffmpeg_source) from scene 'Scene'


----------



## Andersama (Feb 11, 2018)

Which release of the plugin are you trying to install?


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 11, 2018)

Andersama said:


> Which release of the plugin are you trying to install?


Release 1.0.1.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 11, 2018)

Unfortunately nothing seems to stick out why it shouldn't work on your system. I'm going to have to dig into this.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm going to post instructions how to compile the plugin yourself on the github repo. Hopefully that'll resolve whatever issue you might have.


----------



## pkv (Feb 12, 2018)

this means the dll is found at right location (since the name is logged) but can not load for some reason.


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 12, 2018)

As much as I'd love to help, I'm completely new to programming and am completely stuck trying to make a build environment for OBS. I am following this guide but it's not awfully specific-what do I do with the cloned repository? (I had to download it as a .zip as opposed to using command line)


----------



## pkv (Feb 12, 2018)

don't bother building, then; it's a bit stupid but did you try disabling windows defender to check it doesn't make any difference ?


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 13, 2018)

pkv said:


> don't bother building, then; it's a bit stupid but did you try disabling windows defender to check it doesn't make any difference ?


Just done so and there has been no effect-even restarted. I apologise for my incompetence


----------



## pkv (Feb 13, 2018)

ugh, i have no idea what's going on then.
when i have more time i'll provide you a download link with both obs 21 + filter already in place. Which is working for me, so no reason it should not work for you.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 14, 2018)

mypantsfelldown said:


> As much as I'd love to help, I'm completely new to programming and am completely stuck trying to make a build environment for OBS. I am following this guide but it's not awfully specific-what do I do with the cloned repository? (I had to download it as a .zip as opposed to using command line)


I've managed to automate 64bit and 32bit builds for windows, it should have separated any weird quirks my computer may have in comparison to yours. See v1.0.1-win32-win64-prebuilt-gdd21301 on the releases page. If that doesn't help let me know.


----------



## mypantsfelldown (Feb 14, 2018)

Andersama said:


> I've managed to automate 64bit and 32bit builds for windows, it should have separated any weird quirks my computer may have in comparison to yours. See v1.0.1-win32-win64-prebuilt-gdd21301 on the releases page. If that doesn't help let me know.


It now works! Again,thank you ever so much for this plugin, you guys are life savers! :)


----------



## Andersama (May 29, 2018)

Andersama updated rematrix-filter plugin with a new update entry:

Multiple Filter Bug Fixed



> A bug that caused garbled audio has been fixed.
> 
> Going to simply the releases, one w/ each respective gui.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Saxtus (Jun 4, 2018)

I am using Windows 64-bit OBS.

I've downloaded the latest zip, but it has only the locale ini file.
Shouldn't be there the actual plugin too inside the 64bit folder?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Saxtus (Jun 5, 2018)

Dev fixed it. All good now!


----------



## Avith (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi. I just installed this and it works fine, I just wonder if its possible to install it in Streamlabs OBS too, I did exactly the same steps but it doesn't appear in the app. It is not compatible for it?


----------



## Andersama (Dec 5, 2018)

You're better off directing your question to Streamlabs, I don't maintain their code.

As often put by the bot in discord:
Streamlabs' version of OBS is not maintained by us, and we are unable to provide support for it. Please go to https://support.streamlabs.com/hc/en-us/requests/new and submit your question there.


----------



## kutibotond (Apr 11, 2019)

Are you considering making it possible to have send channel audio to another hardware output in another channel ? If that would be possible and that receiving channel would still output the audio if muted inside OBS, it would make it possible to output the stream audio elsewhere and stream it on Discord for example as a podcast for example.


----------



## pkv (Apr 11, 2019)

you would need to have a special output in obs for that; that's very much beyond the scope of this plugin.


----------



## zaanee (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi, I'm so confused sorry. I was just trying to download it and there's two different ones. 1.0.74 and the 1.0.77 and I'm not sure which one to download. I also dont know how to  install either. I tried to follow the help of the other guy but I had no luck.


----------



## zaanee (Dec 13, 2020)

nevermind I figured it out lol


----------



## zaanee (Dec 14, 2020)

One more question. Even if I make the volume for one channel 0 it still plays sound through it. I stream music from a dj set and I want to be able to use my mic with the same interface. I enabled push to talk but when I use push to talk it still plays the other channel. I have a focusrite 2i2


----------



## Mishasama (Jan 2, 2023)

Hello, is that possible update to the pkv's Music Edition version?
It can remix mutil channels to any channel.


----------

